# How to clean a tank?



## TheKrysis (Sep 5, 2011)

If I wanted to give a tank a good scrub, which soap do I use? I don't want any chemical residue to hurt my T's. Maybe baby soap? Or maybe just water with no soap at all? 
Also, is it better to keep my terrestrial T's in my garage (90 degrees, high humidity) or in the house (75 degrees, low humidity)?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 5, 2011)

i personally just use water and a old toothbrush...but sometimes might use body wash, and make sure its very rinsed and dried...depends on what all T's you have, but most likely in the house would be best...if you are comfortable than they are too..


----------



## MB623 (Sep 5, 2011)

TheKrysis said:


> If I wanted to give a tank a good scrub, which soap do I use? I don't want any chemical residue to hurt my T's. Maybe baby soap? Or maybe just water with no soap at all?
> Also, is it better to keep my terrestrial T's in my garage (90 degrees, high humidity) or in the house (75 degrees, low humidity)?


I use "Ajax Dish Soap w/ Bleach" (not mixed together, that's what it says on the bottle), I like the grapefruit or orange scented. The smell doesn't linger if rinsed good enough it's just nice smelling while you're washing the tank, and it sanitizes the tank. Lemon juice and vinegar can sanitize and remove hard water stains. You should rinse well after using either one of course, lemon juice can get sticky and vinegar is kinda stinky but they are more natural ways of cleaning than Ajax.:: I've used Ajax on my scorp tanks for years and have done a couple T tank cleanings with it with no effects on my scorps or T's.


----------



## TheKrysis (Sep 5, 2011)

@catfishrod, thank you, I'll keep that in mind.
@MB That sounds good, although the bleach does make me a little nervous. If it didn't harm yours, it probably won't hurt mine though  Thank you


----------



## WarAdmiral1937 (Sep 6, 2011)

Another question..How often should you clean your enclosures?


----------



## MB623 (Sep 6, 2011)

WarAdmiral1937 said:


> Another question..How often should you clean your enclosures?


I do a substrate change and cleaning of the tank every 6-12 months depending on how dirty the tank looks and the size of the enclosure. It's really preference though. You could wait longer or do it sooner.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would use a clean abrassive pad and warm water with salt where I felt I needed some extra abrasion. I wouldn't use soap myself, as I know how disastrous that can be on the insides of  fishtanks, but that's just my own nervousness. I wouldn't tell someone to stop if they've had luck with it for years, but I wouldn't do soap or cleansers myself.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 8, 2011)

I use mild dish detergent and water, and make sure it gets rinsed off really *really* well.  I haven't had any problems.

This is for cleaning before you set it up - NOT spot cleaning.


----------

